# Journal of my 75G Planted Discus Tank



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

Here's how my tank looked like before...










DAY 1 (7/04/2005) - Tearing it down...


Pail of plants... Lots of plants from the old tank...


New plants - grown emersed...


Planning the driftwood design


Continued...


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

*Day 1 continued...*

DAY 1 continued...

Checking the aquascape...


Planting finished...


Another view... stem plants can't be seen as of yet... Water is still very cloudy...


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

*Day 9*

Day 9 (07/13/05)

Stem plants can now be seen...Still adjusting to submersed growth...


Riccia fluitans (new growth)


Frontal view of the tank...


Closer view


Last one for this day...


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

*Day 14*

Day 14 (07/19/2005)

It's been two weeks since my initial setup....
Stem plant growth has been pretty good.... Hair grass and glosso slowly adjusting... No signs of algae growth so far except for spot algae which serves as food for my SAE's and bristlenose...

Front view...


Close up...


Whole tank view


Oblique view


Singapore Cabomba (adjusting to submersed growth) notice the leaf patterns


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

*Day 14 continued...*

Day 14 (continued...)

Hair grass (new growth)


More riccia


Discus


Hope you guys like my tank pics...
I'll continue to update the pics as often as time allows, a bit busy these days...


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice work. Hope you keep us updated


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*real nice*

That tank looks great now, you must be very pleased with it. Way better then the before picture. Let it grow out some more, will look even better...


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for the nice comments guys...Will try to update as often as time permits...


----------



## mauricio (May 29, 2005)

JUst add another G blue ram and it will be complete. dat's just my opinion


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I really like your tank... The driftwood makes a strong focal point... Once this tank fills in it should be awesome.


----------



## STAANA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi:
Nice tank and driftwood! Where did you get/find the driftwood. I was there last Feb 2005 (Manila) and did not find any from lfs.


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

*Driftwood...*

Thanks Trenac...

STAANA, I got the driftwood from Cartimar. Don't know if you were able to visit the place. It actually consists of several pieces of driftwood that I designed based on the triangle principle of Mr. Amano... Glad you liked it...


----------



## aquaboy (May 26, 2005)

PinoyDiscus said:


> Thanks Trenac...
> 
> STAANA, I got the driftwood from Cartimar. Don't know if you were able to visit the place. It actually consists of several pieces of driftwood that I designed based on the triangle principle of Mr. Amano... Glad you liked it...


Did you also get all your plants from cartimar? if so, did you ever tried shipping plants etc. here in the USA. I know that you need to have a certain permit to ship plants, but have you? just wondering.

-brian


----------

